
Quantized Exciton Energies in Monolayer WSe2 Under Strong Magnetic Field - bookofjoe
https://journals.aps.org/prx/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevX.10.021024
======
bookofjoe
>The groundbreaking discovery of an optical version of quantum hall effect
(QHE).... QHE is a difference in mechanical voltage that is created when a
two-dimensional semiconductor is placed in a large magnetic field. The
magnetic field causes electrons to move in such a way that current no longer
flows through the entire semiconductor, only on the edges.

[https://phys.org/news/2020-04-first-of-its-kind-discovery-
qu...](https://phys.org/news/2020-04-first-of-its-kind-discovery-quantum-
technologies.html)

